# Nissan FAST software



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

For those who don't know, Nissan FAST is a parts program used at dealerships etc.. It's also a handy program for decoding VINS etc...

The program is available to download in Bit torrent format.
http://onionz.com/~saft/fast/Nissan Fast.torrent 1.25Kb (you must right click, save target as)

You will need a bit torrent program like Azureus to download the files
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.2.0.2_Win32.setup.exe?use_mirror=voxel

The size of the actual files are 1.5 gig.

The files in the bit torrent are:

A1
A2
A3
B1
B2
These cover the domestic japanese market (pretty much everything thats outside the US and Europe, plus grey imports)

GR
GL
These are generally USA ones that cover RHD and LHD (does not include grey imports)

ER
EL1
EL2
These are for Europe RHD and LHD

Once you have downloaded the bit torrent you will find the files are ziped in RAR files.
If you don't have WinRAR you will need this http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

Installation instructions to follow.

PS:The download can sometimes be slow, I know it works coz I download the bit torrent in full  Also you dont have to download the lot, you can choose what files you want. PS: you will need A1.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

*Installation*

Do not touch any files in the bit torrent yet

First create a new folder in drive C. (C:/nissan)
Make CD a sub folder in C:/nissan (C:/nissan/CD)
create sub folders in C:/CD/nissan A1,A2,A3,B1,B2....(make what folders you are going to use) 

eg C:/nissan/CD/A1
C:/nissan/CD/A2
and so on...


Unrar the files in the bit torrent to the corresponding files you just made.

eg A1.rar is extracted to C:/nissan/CD/A1
and so on...


Once you have done that go to C:\NISSAN\CD\A1\FASTPRG\WIN32\SINKI\ and run SETUP32.EXE... 

Click next, next, next... This installs the actual FAST software to C:\NISSAN and creates the necessary start menu structure...

Go to C:\NISSAN\CD\A1\FASTPRG\WIN\GR\ and copy the NSFASTKY.INI file to your C:\WINDOWS\ directory... Then go to your C:\WINDOWS\ directory and find the NSFASTKY.INI file and change its attributes (right click, properties) to NOT read-only... 

Go to START - PROGRAMS - fast for windows - fast for windows - fast set up

This box should appear









Click the CD-ROM setup box.
Here's an example: If I you were to use A1,A2,A3,B1 and B2 files you would select 5 drives and browse for each file.

It should end up looking like this:









Click OK to return to the main setup screen... 

Next click the Font button and choose MS Gothic as the font type and Japanese as the script type... Hit OK to return to the main setup screen... (I do not have MS gothic and japanese script type on my computer but you might have)

Hit OK to exit the setup program and to save the configuration

Nissan FAST should now work, start Nissan FAST by going to Start - Programs - FAST for Windows - FAST for Windows


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

*Advanced setup*

I dont have alot of space on drive C so the CD files are located somewhere else.( I had already installed nissan fast)

In this example I used drive E for the storage.

I made a folder in drive E... E:/nissan
I made sub folders JP, GR, EL.
In the JP folder, I unrared A1,A2,A3,B1 and B2 (these are japanese files)
The GR folder has the GR and GL files unrared (US files)
The EL folder has EL1, EL2 and ER files (euro files)

Went to START - PROGRAMS - fast for windows - fast for windows - fast set up and changed the CD-ROm setup to this:









Click OK and OK to finish the setup.

Start the program and this came up:









JP= jap cars
GR=US cars
EL=euro cars

Click on one of the boxes, this will start the program.

PS: this is one way of setting up the files, there are many ways to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

*Advanced setup, another way.*

If you wish to search all nissan makes and model for all countries in one go this would be the best way to set it up. (assuming you have installed nissan fast already)

*using drive E as an example (didnt have storage space in drive C)

made a folder in drive E... E:/nissan
create a subfolder A1 ie E:/nissan/A1

Unrar all the files from the bit torrent you wish to use into E:/nissan/A1 (in this case do all of them)- A1,A2,A3,B1,B2,EL1,EL2,ER,GL,GR.

Go to START - PROGRAMS - fast for windows - fast for windows - fast set up and changed the CD-ROm setup to this:









Click OK and OK to finish the setup.

Nissan FAST should now work, start Nissan FAST by going to Start - Programs - FAST for Windows - FAST for Windows

The unrared files A1 etc.. that I originally put in C:/nissan/CD were deleted as they werent being used. the nissan folder (C:Nissan) and its other contents must remain for the program to work.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

*An introduction*

There are so many ways to use this program, this is just a basic run down how it works.

*Im using only the USA(GR and GL) files in the following example:
Click on the CD icon as shown below:









This box will appear:









Select the model u wish to look at.(200sx S14 in this case, yes i know you guys in the us call it a 240sx but its the same thing really)  

It should look like this:









Note: the 3 icons circled is the buttons you need to use.

If you wonder around , you will come across pages like this:










========================================

Another example:

If you have a skyline and wish to find out what your 32 was optioned with eg VIN no= HCR32 010814(skylines are only in files B1 and B2). If you type the number in and hit ok, it will come up like this:









I've marked what description is whatin the pic above, I cannot get the jiberish sorted, maybe someone can find a way....(only happens with the japanese files) the US and EUro files are fine.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

There is so much more in the program that I'm yet to explore.

-----------*A word of warning*-------------

The bit torrent is 1.5 gig, trying to download the file using dial up is a long task.

If you wish to decode your VIN and/or trying to find what options it had when it left the factory, plz post(or pm me) ur VIN number, model and type of nissan and make sure u state if its a grey import if its in the US or europe.

:cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You can also get Nissan FAST at www.phatg20.net

It is two CD image files. Just burn them onto CDs and it self-installs.

Lew


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> You can also get Nissan FAST at www.phatg20.net
> 
> It is two CD image files. Just burn them onto CDs and it self-installs.
> 
> Lew



It only covers Euro (EL1,EL2 and ER) and US (GL and GR) which is only half of the program. :thumbdwn:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent... Will download after I make some space.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Alf30DET said:


> For those who don't know, Nissan FAST is a parts program used at dealerships etc.. It's also a handy program for decoding VINS etc...
> 
> The program is available to download in Bit torrent format.
> http://onionz.com/~saft/fast/Nissan Fast.torrent 1.25Kb (you must right click, save target as)


Just installed it... great tool! and works perfect...
Huge software, it's about 4.3GB+ Uncompressed.

Now it's easy to get info/replacement parts...!

Sergio.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

YOU ARE THE FREAKIN KING!!!!!!!!!


I've been looking for a torrent of this for some time, thank-you


----------



## TallPaul86 (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone used Azureus to download this?

I keep getting this warning: -

Connection Error (ConnectException:Connection refused: connect)

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## TallPaul86 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can anyone help me with this?

I'm desperately requiring the Jap Parts of the Nissan FAST software as the BitTorrent isnt working


----------



## liquid S14 (Feb 23, 2004)

digging this thread up from the grave, but, i found nissan fast on Isohunt.com. Very fast and clean!!!

Have fun!


----------



## biggle (Aug 5, 2007)

There is also a pdf torrent, manual for an almera n16 µTorrent Search


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

How is the version from isoHunt? The original version of this software was MOSTLY in japanese, except for the car selection window. I could navigate through it though, as I had the english version at work.


----------



## mugahed (Sep 5, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get the newer fast system? The torrent version is only up to 2000 model cars and phatg20 doesnt have it up anymore


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I have found when I put the 4 files into my nissan fast folder (el, etc) that when I select one at it's startup it will freeze up and run very slow, if I just have the 2 US files in the folder it runs fast and perfectly.


----------



## chum_alex (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello everybody
i followed all the instructions
in general it worked except for
1. MS Gothic is not even on the list, i tried all the others but none of them are the right ones.
2. It's all in japanese.
Is it just me or anybody else experienced this?


----------



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

SCM File Database - Files

nissan fast online


----------



## chas8 (Oct 12, 2007)

*nissan fast update*

is there any update to include 2005 micra thanks


----------



## chas8 (Oct 12, 2007)

*nissan fast update*

does anyone have update to include 2005 micra thanks:newbie:


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

chas8 said:


> does anyone have update to include 2005 micra thanks:newbie:



Yes the 2006 EL is up on phatg20


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 25, 2008)

chum_alex said:


> Hello everybody
> i followed all the instructions
> in general it worked except for
> 1. MS Gothic is not even on the list, i tried all the others but none of them are the right ones.
> ...


I'm having problems too. I even dowloaded the "correct" MS Gothic font and picked Japanese as the font. I then get half english and half Japanese.

Here's some examples of the garbage I get. What am I doing wrong? Please help.


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

as far as I know that is unfortunetly normal....


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 25, 2008)

phatg20 said:


> as far as I know that is unfortunetly normal....


Weird. I've contacted two people that use it on Maxima.org, and theirs is 100% English, and we used the same source material and followed the same install instructions.


----------



## MadMan (Aug 10, 2008)

Some time ago I tried using Nissan FAST. As for me, I think that it has the most user-UNfriendly UI. I'm using this online catalog at the moment. It is much easiar to use and navigate.
Hope my post is useful


----------



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

icydude said:


> nissan fast online


moved

GTRPWR Forums - Downloads


----------



## Live2Ride48 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, would one of you check my number for me? (PLEASE!!!!  )

CZ32-505536
RZ32JASHE7
RE4R03A RD37

Thanks SO much!!


----------



## devvil (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for yours help


----------



## Z300 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nissan Infiniti Fast Free Download
Nissan Infiniti Fast


----------

